# Port St Joe / Cape San Blas



## troutman34 (Apr 29, 2018)

Heading down to PSJ / Cape / Indian Pass area early June.  Would like to do some surf fishing and also take a guide out.  Any help is greatly appreciated on where to fish (Bay or Gulf side), bait to use, & any Guide you recommend.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 30, 2018)

Gulf side of stump hole where you see the rocks at the transition from Cape San Blass to St. Joe peninsula for shore fishing.

Better idea, rent a yak from the BP station and put in the bay on the other side of the stump hole.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 30, 2018)

liquid addition charters, Capt Taft is awesome


----------



## fairweather (Apr 30, 2018)

Just fished with Capt Dan Van Treese. http://www.perfectcastcharters.com/. He can definitely put you on the reds and trout in St Joe Bay or Indian Pass. He's also very personable which is a plus.


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 1, 2018)

Captain Dan Tresse is the best inshore guide down there.


----------



## troutman34 (May 1, 2018)

Thank you all for the great insight!  I will look at both charters given and will book this week.  We are bringing kayaks and plan on hitting the Bay.  I will look for the stump hole!


----------



## bany (May 7, 2018)

Right now the pompano are still around and just about any fish in the water seems to hit fish bites.
Light tackle fishing is another charter for the bays


----------

